# S&w 659



## ponycar10 (Mar 26, 2008)

I just purchased a Smith & Wesson 659 not too long ago and love it! I have been looking for a good laser for it but not sure what exactly would work the best. Anyone out there have a good suggestion? Also I've been looking for extra mags for it, 15 rd, and didn't know if anyone knew of a good place to find one I've been watching gunbroker for some but haven't found what I've been looking for recently.
Thank you


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You may be able to get the mags from S&W. If Crimson Trace makes a laser sight for you pistol that is the one I would get. Good luck.


----------

